# DW Review ValetPro Black to the Future



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

*Dw review of Valet Pro's Black to The Future Tyre and Trim Restorer*

*The Product*
This is ValetPro's tyre and trim restorer, it comes in a jar and is a fetching shade of what i believe is called Baby Blue














It has quite a pleasant smell to it, i think either raspberry or blueberry. Upon reading the msds for this product, it's harmfull to Aquatic life, causes eye irritation and it is advised to wear eye protection and i would suggest gloves are a must. The ingredients in BTTF include, Kerosine and aminoalkyl polysiloxane. Should you wish to peruse the MSDS further, it is available on ValetPro's website.

*Application*

I applied this to a section of interior trim as the outside is filthy and i just don't have the time right now to get it clean, so applied the product to a section of the boot







and as you can see, it is quite faded. The product goes on quite easily and spreads very easily, i possibly smeared it on a bit thick.










*Buffing off*

ValetPro advise that you leave this product for between 5 and 10 minutes when using it on trim to cure if you like, then buff off. I did that and it left me with the following result









*Overall Opinion*

I quite like this, it's a versatile easy to use cream that does exactly what it says on the tin, it isn't an obnoxious smell and is quite a handy little size. It comes in a 250ml size jar and is approximately £9.95 from www.cleanyourcar.co.uk. 
Would i use it again? Most definitely, i am a fan of ValetPro's products anyway but approached this with an open mind and found it to be very easy to use whilst giving good results, it will be definitely be in my collection.

*Disclaimer*

I haven't used this on tyres yet so this review is purely for the Trim aspect of the product

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## Stirks (Mar 13, 2013)

Does it say how long the finish lasts? Or is a permanent fix?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

sure it ain't going to be a permanent restorer


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Stirks said:


> Does it say how long the finish lasts? Or is a permanent fix?


No it doesn't give any information regarding durability but i seriously doubt it will be permanent, like all companies ValetPro want to sell their products. However, i shall keep an eye on it and update this thread as and when i can.


----------



## Stirks (Mar 13, 2013)

I just wondered if it might of been a replacement for the Plasticare dye I just to restore faded plastics. Just a dressing then by the looks of it?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Pretty much but a very versatile one for me, one that does tyres and trim.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Does it actually try or does it leave a slightly greasy finish. From the pics it looks greasy


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

AllenF said:


> Does it actually try or does it leave a slightly greasy finish. From the pics it looks greasy


It is actually dry, this might be down to the cure time recommended by the manufacturer. It does look greasy granted but i can assure you it isnt greasy to the touch. Maybe the cold weather might have some effect on the curing of the cream but i would have thought it would have made it more greasy in the cold rather than the warm but we shall see


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Have this down to try out, will be used for exterior only mind.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> Have this down to try out, will be used for exterior only mind.


To be fair, i would normally only use it for the exterior but time, facilities and the weather were against me hence why i used it for the boot only. I do want to try this on the tyres but i need to get the car cleaned at some point soon.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks like it's just made it shiny rather than darken the plastic

Don't think it's a product for me


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Kimo said:


> Looks like it's just made it shiny rather than darken the plastic
> 
> Don't think it's a product for me


To be fair to their product, i applied it to the car with the sun behind me so the pictures maybe aren't the best and my application possibly wasn't the best. It did actually make it darker but the pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Any oil based product will darken faded plastic as it rejuvinates the plastic.
Vaseline would actually do the same job ( it's basically all bumper gel is ). For longer lasting finish rather than heat ( which pulls the oils out of the plastic thus only able to be done a few times before all oil is used leaving permenant damage) try linseed oil


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Boiled or raw?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Boiled is better


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I have both I use yearly on my snooker cue before waxing with beeswax  will have to try this out, hows the durability?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Six monthson transit driven daily and still strong
Still got the waterproof capability 
[
URL=http://s300.photobucket.com/user/Allen-f/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20151121_150945_zpszcl3se4g.jpg.html]







[/URL]

And after six months. Looks a bit dull now but this is the wing mirror back so takes all sorts as you can imagine


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Can you explain abit more Allenf....just bring the oil to boiling point in a pan and leave to cool?


----------

